# Is this true?...



## Kiwiberry

Is the Clearblue Digital Pregnancy Test more sensitive than first response?? CB 15 miu, FRER 25 miu, at least according to google.

I have avoided buying any of the digital tests throughout all three of my pregnancies because I had a strong fear that they wouldn't be as sensitive.

Please, share your thoughts and experiences with me!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Anyone?


----------



## JessaBear36

I'm not sure . Are you thinking about taking one?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Considering it but honestly idk if I trust it's that sensitive. Based on my history, I don't do well testing early. I am curious of anyone's experience with them though.


----------



## tdog

I used the Cb digi not the week indicator the normal so u got 3 in a pack so did one said pregnant which I had very faint line on frer and ics, so left if a few more days or so and thought I'm just going to p on the cb digi just for fun came back not pregnant by this point my ics and frer and a very clear positive so I started panicking, so obviously I had to do the other Dipped in same wee as last one came back positive, now I no they say the one without the weeks indicator is more sensitive but I got mixed on them even :shrug: xx


----------



## kittiecat

I’ve only used the ones with the weeks indicator but got a pregnant 1-2 with Noah and my chemical at 6dp5dt (equivalent of 11dpo) and that was when my lines on a FRER were faint but clear. 

I only have access to my photos from my chemical atm but this was at that point:


----------



## kittiecat

9 of the best pregnancy tests - trialled by home testers

This is quite good and says that FRERs have a sensitivity of 6.3 MIU whereas CB Digi with the weeks indicator is 25 MIU. So FRER should definitely pick up a bit clearer first I’d say.


----------

